# Goat growth rate



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Tried to find this on the net and can't. 
At what age are goats fully grown? 
Do they reach a max height at some point and then fill out?
If they have horns do those keep growing for the rest of their lives? 
Simple questions and you would think could find it but I can't. :shrug:


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

My understanding is that it varies by goat. Some reach full adult size much faster than others. We were told that two of the ones we bought (sisters) got to their full size by one year - but the others - who were not yet two - might still get a little bigger.

Don't know about horns - we disbud.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sort of like small to regular breed dogs are fully grown at a year but the larger breeds it takes 18 months. 
I have my girls pregnant now, they have horns and I plan on selling them but I might want to keep the sweet one if she turns out to be a good mom. I wanted to do that band thing to get them off or the tennis balls on her horns. But I wonder if they still will grow. 
They can't grow at a large rate forever since their would be goats with quite a "rack" running around. 

Maybe I should ask but breed.
What age are Nubians fully grown?
Same question for Boers.
Thanks


----------



## stacygoats (Nov 24, 2005)

I would think most large breeds would be done growing at 18 monthes, but my Boer buck is 2 years old and still growing. He may not be growing in height, but is filling out more.


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know anything about miniature goats, meat goats or fiber goats. My experience is limited to wild goats and dairy goats. I don't breed before age 2 because my does are still growing. I always leave horns on, and yes, they keep growing. Filling out will not happen until the animal stops growing,and by then its usually unhealthy fat.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

By 3 our dairy goats are at their full height, they don't stop maturing until 5. I breed our does to kid at 1 year, it does not stop them from getting full height nor maturity, they just do so with more kids, more milk and less body and udder fat. Sorry don't do horns. Vicki


----------

